# And they call me 'cheap'...



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow, they outdid themselves!


----------



## Beeswax (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow, four drone cells!

Bob


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

They say "You get out of beekeeping, what you put into it"...


----------

